# Seeking dominant rp partners



## NovaSwiftBrony (Apr 21, 2022)

Just as the title says. I'm looking for some simple dominant males who are looking for some fun. Short and sweet or maybe something more long and smut heavy.

If you're curious. Add me on discord @ NovaTheLucario#6590


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (May 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

Are you looking for a male, or someone who will rp a male?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Are you looking for a male, or someone who will rp a male?


Technically both? I have no preference tbh


----------



## Sodasats20 (May 30, 2022)

I’m up for somethin short real quick


----------



## Sodasats20 (May 30, 2022)

Never mind my phones on 1 percent


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jun 14, 2022)

Are you still interested and if so do you have any kinks?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 16, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Are you still interested and if so do you have any kinks?


Mainly vanilla tbh, but dominant is mainly what I look for. There can be more in discussion however


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jun 16, 2022)

I am willing to discuss more, should I PM you?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 16, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> I am willing to discuss more, should I PM you?


Go for it, let's see what happens


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jun 16, 2022)

Actually, can I add you on discord?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 16, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Actually, can I add you on discord?


DM here first, I do agree I am more active on discord, but let's see what you say.


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 17, 2022)

I wanna try it


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 18, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I wanna try it


Sure! You can dm ^^


----------



## KohleCoke (Nov 3, 2022)

Howdy! I've sent you a request on Discord. If you're ever in a mood for a feral (or a kitty in general!), feel free to message me!


----------

